# Potential compeition in the Brisbane, Australia area



## notfeliks (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey there, fellow cubers!

At the moment, I am currently looking at getting a competition going in the Brisbane, Australia area. It would be good to see the kind of reception it gets from the Queensland cubing community. If held, it will likely be sometime between October of this year to perhaps June of next.

The events chosen will probably be popular demand oriented, although there will likely be 2-4, OH, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## KarlCubing (Apr 2, 2014)

This would be cool. Keep me updated


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 2, 2014)

Ow snap, you serious? I'M FROM BRISBANE!


----------



## mattp (Jun 1, 2014)

*Brisbane cube comp*



notfeliks said:


> Hey there, fellow cubers!
> 
> At the moment, I am currently looking at getting a competition going in the Brisbane, Australia area. It would be good to see the kind of reception it gets from the Queensland cubing community. If held, it will likely be sometime between October of this year to perhaps June of next.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in Brisbane competitions too. Let me know if there is ever one on.

Thanks


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 1, 2014)

YEESSSSS you should see this thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29365-Speedcubing-in-Brisbane 
I made it ages ago... haha


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 16, 2014)

I live nearish to Brisbane and I'd love to see some more stuff happening in my area. Count me in!


----------



## Veerexx (Sep 16, 2014)

RMcDonald said:


> I live nearish to Brisbane and I'd love to see some more stuff happening in my area. Count me in!



Check out the Brisbane Facebook Cubers group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/316715901774024/446156142163332


----------

